# Dollar Per Gallon



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a nice deal!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

You can list where they are, just no review of the store itself 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## temple2101 (Jun 6, 2012)

It is a great deal! I live in Indy and go to Uncle Bill's frequently. They offer the $1/gallon sales fairly often and my current tank (20H) is from one of their sales last year. Good tanks IMO and a great deal.


----------



## nofearengineer (Mar 20, 2013)

Does Uncle Bill's sell any plants?


----------



## temple2101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes they do, but I've never bought plants from them so I'm not quite sure on their selection.


----------



## mcclure91 (Aug 7, 2011)

They are in fact marineland brand and plants it really depends what store you go to i used to work for the store on w 38th and got them to start a tank just for plants and we kept a good selection while i worked there i moved to illinois about a year ago so i have no idea now. But if you go to the 38th store talk to josh or joe and tell them ryan sent you and im sure they will order anything you want if we can get our hands on it.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Is petco still doing $1.00 per gallon?


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Nope it ended last month.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Clemsons2k said:


> Nope it ended last month.


I escaped this round only paying them 20 :biggrin:


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

BTW, Petco's $1 per gal starts at 10g near my place.


----------

